# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Đơn vị nhập khẩu và phân phối máy làm đá tốt nhất ở Việt Nam

## lehoang9999

CÔNG TY CP ĐẦU TƯ CÔNG NGHỆ LÊ HOÀNG
ĐƠN VỊ NHẬP KHẨU DUY NHẤT TẠI VIỆT NAM MÁY LÀM ĐÁ VIÊN, MÁY LÀM ĐÁ VẢY, MÁY LÀM ĐÁ TẤM, MÁY LÀM ĐÁ CÂY....Sử dụng cho tàu đánh bắt cá xa bờ. Hàng chất lượng, giá ưu đãi đối với ngư dân
Để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ các thông tin liên quan đến máy làm đá. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ
CÔNG TY CP Đầu tư công nghệ Lê Hoàng

Mang thành công tới bạn!

Địa chỉ vp: 85B/135 Đội Cấn - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Địa chỉ kho: KĐT Dương Nội - Hà Đông - Hà Nội
Hotline: 09 777 30 666 hoặc 043 722 7992

----------

